# 50 Ford Pickup



## olmansam (Jan 28, 2016)

Got started on my 2nd model. I have the body nearly done. Trying to use this truck as a model.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I really like the "rust" and "scrape" effects you've achieved. The different tones showing through the "worn" paint look very realistic. :thumbsup:


----------



## zzziippyyy (Jan 20, 2008)

Fantastic work!:thumbsup:


----------



## olmansam (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks. This is my 1st attempt at making a worn looking model. I have printed a garage logo and put it temporarily on the door. What do you think?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

olmansam said:


> ...I have printed a garage logo and put it temporarily on the door. What do you think?


I like the design, but it would need to be faded and weathered to match the rest of the truck.


----------



## olmansam (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I think I saw a more weathered copy of the same logo. I will go back and see if I can find it.


----------



## zzziippyyy (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree on the weathering but it looks great as is also. I like that the circle is not perfect.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

looks good. keep going. i know we're all supposed to ooh-ahh over glossy new cars, but i find something rusty, dirty or damaged somehow more interesting.


----------



## olmansam (Jan 28, 2016)

I got to work on this old thing a little more. Got the frame, suspension and tires together and attached to main body. The cab and hood is just sitting there for the photos. No engine yet but this is closer to how it will look when done.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I like it, but those chrome wheels are far too clean and shiny to be on a rust bucket like this.


----------



## olmansam (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, I plan to dirty them up kind of like the grill. I just wanted to get it together enough to see how my background would look with it.


----------



## zzziippyyy (Jan 20, 2008)

Its awesome, i would put in my collection in a heartbeat!


----------

